# webcam driver



## kunaloneside (Feb 10, 2010)

stucko said:


> i just brought are webcam and the cd software has not passed the windows logo the webcam is magapixel 10xdigltal zoom f=3.85mm is there any one that can help me please .


Hello, new to this forum.

Can any1 help me out with the drivers for the above said webcam. Its unbranded and just has the following words written on it :

10X Digital Zoom f=3.85mm Magapixel

Thanks
Kunal


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the make and model of this webcam?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you ID this webcam?

With the device connected to the computer
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Bill


----------



## kunaloneside (Feb 10, 2010)

BCCOMP said:


> Can you ID this webcam?
> 
> With the device connected to the computer
> Open the Device Manager
> ...


Hi BCCOMP

The device ID is this : USB\VID_0C45&PID_613A\5&50ADEA6&0&2

The model is exactly similar to that manufactured by uocam (site:uocam (dot) com) Model No- BF (series). I tried downloading the drivers hosted on the said site but they woudn't download.. some problem with the site it seems.

From what i understand, the webcam seems to be a plug n play one but requires USB 2.0 and i do not have the same. Will i be able to install it then?

Thanks

Kunal


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
See if this driver will work for you:
http://www.sonix.com.tw/sonix/product.do?p=SN9C120


----------

